# Am I missing something ?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why the fuck would you sign up to a TT forum and then ask if you should buy a TT ? What sort of an answer do you think you would get. On a brighter note I see there is a revolution in South America.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Sometimes its just pointless coming on here... [smiley=book2.gif]

Especially with questions like the one you've just quoted.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello, just wondering what TT I should buy. Should I get X, Y, or Z. What colour is "best"? What options should I get?

And FFS, what mods should I get?

Cue remote detonation in 3... 2...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He's not the messiah he's a very naughty boy :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

maybe people want your enthusiatic ideas/comments on buying a TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> maybe people want your enthusiatic ideas/comments on buying a TT


Don't buy one, get an S3.


----------



## Seb.F (May 12, 2010)

Maybe because forums are the best way of gaining information on a car you otherwise know nothing about? I mean come, what a dumb question.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seb.F said:


> Maybe because forums are the best way of gaining information on a car you otherwise know nothing about? I mean come, what a dumb question.


Yes but it is a TT forum ffs what do people expect on here ? Buy a datsun ??


----------



## Seb.F (May 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Yes but it is a TT forum ffs what do people expect on here ? Buy a datsun ??


Well I know I signed up for information on the car, in terms of buying a high mileage one etc. What problems to look out for.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > maybe people want your enthusiatic ideas/comments on buying a TT
> ...


bummer did I make a mistake selling the S3 and buying a QS, better see if I can do a swap back :wink: or worse still get a mk2 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> or worse still get a mk2 :lol:


AKA A4 coupe :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > or worse still get a mk2 :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

